# Lewmar Profish 700 Windlass PROBLEM



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need to find a service center or someone who knows something about the Lewmar Profish series.

My Profish 700 stopped working after pulling anchor last strip. I can hear the motor spinning but it never engages the gears.

Rather than rip into it I'd rather pay a pro to fix it.

I'm in Orange Beach but can take the unit most anywhere.

Help a bruthu out.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*windless*

Take it back to where you bought it and lewmar will replace it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanks Capt, but it was a used unit*

Probably will cost more than I saved to get it repaired or replaced, but lesson learned -- again.

Any local repair or dealer ideas?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

No such thing as a service center. You ship it back to Lewmar for factory repair. If it's not under warrantee, that is cost prohibitive. 

With that said, they are pretty simple to work on. Similar to a sailboat winch. You probably broke a gear tooth or a pall spring.

I can work on it if you want. Done a few before.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Patriot sounds good*

Should I pull it off the boat? That would work best for me.
I may try to limp through snapper season (hard to go back to hand pulling the anchor) then I'll get it to you for a look see.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Mark Gilmore Marine in Pensacola under the Bayou Chico Bridge at Daybreak Marina. He has fixed mine twice and is the authorized Lewmar repair center. He is a good guy.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

You'll need to remove it.

Didn't know Mark was in an agreement for servicing lewmar. He does outboard repairs.

Last time I spoke with Lewmar, they made no mention of service centers or certified technicians when I asked the question. Can't think they would invest in that program when their products have 1-2 year limited warrantee. 

Don't want to step on any toes. Take it to Mark if your more comfortible with it. He's a good egg.


----------

